

Area Startup Raises $2.1 Million For Some Damn Thing It Won’t Talk About - answerly
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/22/shhh/

======
asadi
So much for staying stealth(<http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/22/shhh/>)

I'll take the liberty of releasing it now just because it was so easy to gain
access to the site. Just use FB to connect and your in. This is exactly why
staying in so called "stealth" is ridiculous. Sorry but this reminds me of
Color.com's release.

"As in stop being in stealth mode. Stop asking for advice. Stop doing your
start-up. You're not ready."

htt://Plair.com

<http://bit.ly/PZuZcq> <http://bit.ly/MNfZNB> <http://db.tt/39VifwBv>
<http://db.tt/kkPiZMNk> <http://db.tt/NbPNRAXO>

------
ryanwaggoner
This reads like a poorly-executed Onion story. This is either a terrible
parody or one of the best examples of how tech "journalism" has become a
complete joke.

Can you imagine a story on the front page of the NYTimes: "Something crazy
going on somewhere in the world, but we're not sure where or what."

